# Gathering wheels on round balers



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Can you put some sort of gathering "wheels" or what ever on a baler that doesn't have augers on the sides?

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes you can what model baler ?... JMO but those wheels don't really do much for the money they cost and on rough ground they some times cause you more trouble than they are worth


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://media.sandhills.com/img.axd?id=1012408224&wid=&p=&ext=&w=0&h=0&t=&lp=TractorHouse&c=True&wt=False&sz=Max&checksum=rQiwEZKeSh4AQssyyLnSduvYSf4Md9yQ0hfsAH55VnUUhSY3fPvKzOjHhVMVbgo6Xdzo48ulTVw1q2vKAywrvHAIsxWYKeiwkCKtm7tOt0PvVZaeNigYNQ6bIYGgciJs

Like this?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Never seen a bailer with 'augers' on the sides but I'm sure they exist.....

I kicked around puttin on gathering wheels on my NH 450 but the cost was prohibitive so I installed a camera to watch the pickup instead. Much cheaper.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

ARD Farm said:


> Never seen a bailer with 'augers' on the sides but I'm sure they exist.....
> 
> I kicked around puttin on gathering wheels on my NH 450 but the cost was prohibitive so I installed a camera to watch the pickup instead. Much cheaper.


I think he meant the short feed auger on the wider pickups .. what size pick do you have on your NH 450 ??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

ARD Farm said:


> Never seen a bailer with 'augers' on the sides but I'm sure they exist.....


JD Mega-wide pickup balers have short augers on each side. I hated JD converging wheels as many acres of use especially on rough ground that I've baled the hinge points would get worn and the wheels would lean the wrong direction and not gather hay very well. On the other hand the mega-wide PU on the JD 67/68/69 series balers is very good for not leaving hay in the field


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> http://media.sandhills.com/img.axd?id=1012408224&wid=&p=&ext=&w=0&h=0&t=&lp=TractorHouse&c=True&wt=False&sz=Max&checksum=rQiwEZKeSh4AQssyyLnSduvYSf4Md9yQ0hfsAH55VnUUhSY3fPvKzOjHhVMVbgo6Xdzo48ulTVw1q2vKAywrvHAIsxWYKeiwkCKtm7tOt0PvVZaeNigYNQ6bIYGgciJs
> 
> Like this?


I had some like this and did not see they were worth there salt. Never put them on again. Maybe if they were like a wheel rake but these are useless in my opinion.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, for the input fellows. Yes, you all helped, I now doubt I will worry about it. I was kicking around the idea of putting on something like I saw on a previous post where someone put homemade plastic barrels. I can't remember who did it but it was pretty neat looking. I have a John Deere 458 without the megawide pick up.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

MScowman said:


> Thanks, for the input fellows. Yes, you all helped, I now doubt I will worry about it. I was kicking around the idea of putting on something like I saw on a previous post where someone put homemade plastic barrels. I can't remember who did it but it was pretty neat looking. I have a John Deere 458 without the megawide pick up.


well MS can you try a different racking width ? to make the windrow fit your pickup better ? or is your crop conditions to heavy to do so ?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Snowball, some is and sometimes it's not. I have some fields that should have been cut a month ago but it is in a low area and the weather doesn't allow it and the field itself is very soft. I need a week of dry weather before I can cut, then another week of dry to cure. So, if you can imagine the grass is very thick and rank. My V rake will clog it is so thick. I'm now of the opinion that I don't need the gathering wheels after reading this thread.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I think this will be the plastic barrel topic.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/20061-baler-gathering-wheels/?hl=%2Bgathering+%2Bwheels

Shelia


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

YES! Shelia, thank you that is exactly what I was thinking of. How do they work? Does your baler have little augers on the sides for pulling in hay and stuffing the sides?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Baler is a 535. No augers, just the reel pickup. These just ride along maybe 3" to 4" off the ground and push loose hay toward the pickup. Cleans up really well. Jeff uses the "weaving across the windrow" method to get hay to the sides.

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

RockyHill

I like your idea but it's difficult to envision how they get all the hay seeing that you stated the barrels stay 3''-4'' off the ground. I had trouble with JD converging wheels that touched the ground not gathering all the hay especially after they got worn.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't know if any of this makes a difference: grass hay, raked with wheel rake, raking width matches two mower swaths -- not having to pull a lot of stray hay. The JD converging wheels were the first choice but just wouldn't turn loose of the $$$s.

Shelia


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

MScowman said:


> Snowball, some is and sometimes it's not. I have some fields that should have been cut a month ago but it is in a low area and the weather doesn't allow it and the field itself is very soft. I need a week of dry weather before I can cut, then another week of dry to cure. So, if you can imagine the grass is very thick and rank. My V rake will clog it is so thick. I'm now of the opinion that I don't need the gathering wheels after reading this thread.


This is JMO MScowman But I don't like anything that is on the side of my pickup gathering wheels barrels ect.. it just a place for martaial to get hung up and plug the edge of the pickup with the wad of stuff you are dragging .. wet heavy grass is a B...H and a wheel rake can't handle it well most of the time.. can you try using a 5 bar rake or a rotary rake ??


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I will take the other side of argument. I love the wheels on my Vermeer. I rake at five ft plus wideq the wheels bring all the hay in order to fill from end to end. No longer have to weave and bales are even not malformed.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Nitram said:


> I will take the other side of argument. I love the wheels on my Vermeer. I rake at five ft plus wideq the wheels bring all the hay in order to fill from end to end. No longer have to weave and bales are even not malformed.


your Vermeer gathering wheels are a completly different animal then the JD or NH wheels and yes hey do work pretty well the design of the Vermeer's a re under the baler more and are made to run on rough ground and mount in a different location... but He has a JD baler and those wheels just don't work just on there for looks and aggravation


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Long, dry, fluffed up material seems to get brought in. But short/wet/heavy they don't move it enough.


----------

